# linux library - No such file or directory



## daeron (Mar 29, 2019)

Would welcome any suggestions to help get a linux application (avidemux) to run, 
added required library /compat/linux/lib/libva.so.1
which is a sym-link to /compat/linux/lib/libva.so.1.4000.0
But the app is responding:

```
error while loading shared libraries: libva.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

It loads other files from /compat/linux/lib without trouble. Permissions and file look right.
Workstation is 12-Stable amd64 with linux-c7.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 29, 2019)

Why don't you use multimedia/avidemux?


----------



## daeron (Mar 29, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Why don't you use multimedia/avidemux?


Thanks, because you need to be able to see, and hear, what you are editing. A GUI like the linux and windows versions have is neccessary.


----------



## kpa (Mar 31, 2019)

You don't seem to aware that the FreeBSD version has the exact same GUI as the Linux version...


----------



## daeron (Mar 31, 2019)

kpa said:


> You don't seem to aware that the FreeBSD version has the exact same GUI as the Linux version...


Please do tell, where is this magical avidemux GUI?
I've been waiting two years to be able to edit videos on my workstation again instead of having to run a MS-Windows box to use avidemux.


----------



## kpa (Mar 31, 2019)

Well there used to a version of avidemux for FreeBSD that used QT4 libraries for GUI (that I used at some point) but it seems to have been dropped because QT4 is no longer in the ports tree.

Someone is working on updating the port for QT5 (last post)

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/multimedia-avidemux-without-gui-now.70043/


----------

